# Cd-Roms verdreht, kein Sound, und Software im Nirvana



## 4nd3rl (29. Mai 2002)

Tach, 
oh je wieder mal ein paar linux-meganewb-fragen:

1. Auf meinem Desktop (KDE3) sind meine 2 Cd-Roms vertauscht (Suse 8.0 Prof). D.h. das DVD-Rom spricht an, wenn ich auf den Cd-Recorder klicke und umgekehrt... argh, wieso?

2. Warum kann ich keine Musik-CD`s hören? Die Soundkarte ist eingerichtet, bzw. erkannt... Allerdings steht auch noch das onboard-Teil mit in der Konfiguration (schlimm?)

3. Hab mir gestern den HTML-Editor "bluefish" von DVD nachinstalliert... aber wo is der jetzt hin??? Irgendwie find ich den nimma, so blöd wie sichs anhört- 

sorry, dass ich mit so nem Käse hier ankomme, aber ich bin erst eine Woche im Club  

mphg andy


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (29. Mai 2002)

Willkommen im Club der "winlos" Glücklichen! 

Okay, zu Deinen Fragen:
1. Da hat wohl SuSE ein bischen was verdreht. Mit der rechten Maustaste auf das Sysmbol klicken, dann die Properties (Eigenschaften) anklicken. In der letzten Kartei *Device* (Gerät) dann das entsprechende Device auswählen (in Deinem Fall DVD). Das ganze nochmal bei dem anderen machen, dann sollte es wieder stimmen.

2. Kannst Du die onBoard-Karte im BIOS deaktivieren? Wenn ja, dann mach.
Wenn es immernoch nicht geht, überprüfe die Verkabelung. Ansonsten die Plugins von KNoatun oder Kaboodle überprüfen ob Du auch Musik-CD's hören kannst.
Eventuell hängt es auch mit der falschen EInstellung der CD-ROM's zusammen (nur eine Vermutung!).

3. Normalerweise findest Du die nachinstallierten Programme in den jeweiligen Abteilungen. In diesem Fall sollte es unter Editor oder Development sein. Wenn es dort nicht aufzufinden ist, dann öffne eine Shell und suche mit

```
find / -name bluefish -print
```
 nach dem Programm.
Solltest Du es immernoch nicht finden, dann öffne die Support-Seiten von SuSE (SuSE Help Center) und suche nach dem Programm, da solltest Du weitere Informationen bekommen.

Als letzten Versuch kann ich Dir noch sagen das Du in dem Extra-menü (SuSE) in der KDE suchen kannst ob es sich dort irgendwo versteckt hat.

So zum Schluss noch eins: Nimm lieber Quanta als Editor. Gefällt mir persönlich besser. Ist ein Quelltexteditor mit Syntaxhighlightning!

Gruß
digi


----------



## 4nd3rl (29. Mai 2002)

Ui Ui, 

wieder mal ne geniale Antwort *sofortbewertentu", 

fettes Merci und Respekt, Respekt, Respekt gehen raus an: *DIGI* 

mphg andy


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (29. Mai 2002)

Danke für die Blumen!  Hab ich doch gern gemacht.

Und wie gesagt:
*Willkommen in der "winlos" glücklichen Gemeinde*


----------



## 4nd3rl (29. Mai 2002)

jo, danke für die herzliche Aufnahme. 

Winlos bin ich jedoch trotzdem nicht- 
Photoshop und Counter-Strike <- *michschäm* müssen halt doch sein- 

bis die tage
mphg andy


----------



## 4nd3rl (30. Mai 2002)

nochmal zurück zu den html-editoren:
gibts nicht einen, der auch gleich ne vorschau ala dreamweaver bietet? kann doch net sein, dass ich immer gleich den browser laden muss, nur um z.b. ein paar zeilen text anzusehen!? 

mphg andy


----------



## Christian Fein (30. Mai 2002)

dafür nehm den quanta 
quanta.sourceforge.net

bzw auch in jeder distribution auf den CD`s enthalten.

Ich nutze den schon ganze weile.
besonderes schmankerl: du makierst php oder javascript / html befehl 
drueckst rechte mouse taste und springst gleich in eine mitinstallierte referenz hilfe 

PS: Counterstrike läuft auch auf Linux (wineX)

PPS: Adobe soll (falls ich richtig gehört habe) bald ne Linux version rausbringen


----------



## 4nd3rl (30. Mai 2002)

so weit bin ich noch nicht, ne windowsanwendung unter linux zum laufen zu bringen....hab ja schon probs mit den linux sachen  
bin halt doch etwas zu windoof-verseucht...

danke trotzdem

mphg andy


----------

